# vpsBoard's Future



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

As you may have recently have heard, ownership and management of vpsBoard has been taken over by KnownHost. That may leave you wondering where we stand on transparency and how we will remain unbiased towards other provides.

As you may know, KnownHost is a managed VPS provider, we take pride in our customers and attempt to provide a white label experience. We wish to do the same with vpsBoard. With vpsBoard you will be free to post your offers without any interference or censorship from us as long as your post are within the rules of the forum. Which you can view here. We will not take any action against a member, positive or negative, for being a customer of KnownHost or writing a review about KnownHost or its brands. We wish to keep vpsBoard as an unbiased place for everyone to share knowledge.

*Our vision for vpsBoard*

@MannDude set out a great vision for vpsBoard when it began, and we do not wish to change that. You can see it at https://vpsboard.com/threads/this-is-vpsboard.2223/

*Moderation Approach*

vpsBoard's moderation team will be taking a light-handed approach to moderation in keeping true with our mission of transparency. New members are always welcome here. Posts/threads will not be moderated or locked simply because a user or provider got their feelings hurt or disagrees with a post or review. We are of the opinion that potential customers can review any arguments put forth by the customer and the company to make an informed decision about what happened.

*vpsBoard Staff*
Previous staff from vpsBoard consisted of @MannDude, @HalfEatenPie, @MartinD and @Nick.

@MannDude will be remaining on-board as a moderator and will poke his head in as his personal life allows. He is the founder of vpsBoard and we all owe him a great deal for this being here for us to all convene.

@HalfEatenPie is retiring and will not have any moderation/administrative duties. He plans to stick with the community.

@MartinD retired prior to vpsBoard’s shutdown and will remain retired. He is no longer involved with the hosting industry but is always welcome here, of course.

@Nick is remaining on staff as a moderator.

In addition to @MannDude and @Nick, a few trusted community members will be joining the moderation team:

@ChrisM
@raindog308
@~Lee~

For sake of transparency, @ChrisM and I are KnownHost employees.

Congratulations to our new and existing moderation team, and a huge thanks to MannDude for founding vpsBoard, and HalfEatenPie and Martin-D for their years of work put into ensuring vpsBoard was the best web hosting forum.

*What's New*
The core of vpsBoard has been moved off of the old and much hated IPB software over to the XenForo platform. You should find this platform to be much faster and cleaner with a much better user experience overall.

The offers section no longer consists of verified/unverified provider's offerings, it simply consists of offerings. The verified provider user type does still exist and for the time being is only a badge displayed under your name on posts. It does still give access to a private forum that only verified providers are able to access.

vpsBoard is being revamped into a more generalized hosting forum, and not geared so much at VPSs specifically. Virtualized hosting will likely always be the focal of vpsBoard as it continues to grow in popularity around the world compared to bare metal hosting.

*#vpsBoard IRC*
#vpsboard on irc.freenode.net is alive and kicking! Come on in and join the party. Don't forget to add your IRC handle to your vpsB profile.

*Advertising on vpsBoard*
At this time no official advertising packages/spots have been set. This will happen at a later time. Our primary focus right now is on the community.

When advertising packages are announced, past-advertisers will get first dibs on the available spots/packages.

If you're interested in advertising on vpsBoard immediately please contact me via PM.

*Feedback & Support*
Got suggestions? Need help? Head over to https://vpsboard.com/forums/feedback-support.48/


----------



## Eased (May 4, 2017)

Best of luck.


----------



## oneilonline (May 4, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## ndelaespada (May 4, 2017)

Great news! Looking forward to seeing this place alive again.


----------



## serverian (May 4, 2017)

Is @drmike back too?


----------



## serverian (May 4, 2017)

Putting the link of New Posts to the left of Forums, Members, etc menu would be nice.


----------



## Lee (May 4, 2017)

serverian said:


> Is @drmike back too?



Not yet but you never know


----------



## Mayers (May 4, 2017)

It's great to see this forum open again .


----------



## Exhds (May 4, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> As you may have recently have heard, ownership and management of vpsBoard has been taken over by KnownHost. That may leave you wondering where we stand on transparency and how we will remain unbiased towards other provides.
> 
> As you may know, KnownHost is a managed VPS provider, we take pride in our customers and attempt to provide a white label experience. We wish to do the same with vpsBoard. With vpsBoard you will be free to post your offers without any interference or censorship from us as long as your post are within the rules of the forum. Which you can view here. We will not take any action against a member, positive or negative, for being a customer of KnownHost or writing a review about KnownHost or its brands. We wish to keep vpsBoard as an unbiased place for everyone to share knowledge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Exhds (May 4, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## k0nsl (May 4, 2017)

Good question. I certainly hope so!

And as for vpsBoard being back...that came as quite the surprise. I hope the resurrection of the board will be a success and I'll try to do my part in contributing some content when I can.

Best wishes,
-k0nsl



serverian said:


> Is @drmike back too?


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

serverian said:


> Putting the link of New Posts to the left of Forums, Members, etc menu would be nice.



Good idea, I'll get that added!


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

k0nsl said:


> Good question. I certainly hope so!
> 
> And as for vpsBoard being back...that came as quite the surprise. I hope the resurrection of the board will be a success and I'll try to do my part in contributing some content when I can.
> 
> ...



We sure do appreciate it


----------



## serverian (May 4, 2017)

@Lee, I'm not getting any notifications when my post is quoted. Is that intentional?


----------



## ChrisM (May 4, 2017)

serverian said:


> @Lee, I'm not getting any notifications when my post is quoted. Is that intentional?



It is possible you have it turned off you can change your alert preferences here: https://vpsboard.com/account/alert-preferences


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

serverian said:


> Putting the link of New Posts to the left of Forums, Members, etc menu would be nice.



How's this?


----------



## Lee (May 4, 2017)

serverian said:


> @Lee, I'm not getting any notifications when my post is quoted. Is that intentional?



@Jonathan than is that the settings on the Xenforo? I did notice I was not getting any either.


----------



## serverian (May 4, 2017)

Nope. http://i.imgur.com/AThnlox.png

Also, New Posts page doesn't update frequently I think.


----------



## serverian (May 4, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> How's this?
> 
> View attachment 5132



Putting it on the far left would be easier to click I think. I welcome others' suggestions.


----------



## vpsrus (May 4, 2017)

Great News, Welcome Back


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

serverian said:


> Putting it on the far left would be easier to click I think. I welcome others' suggestions.



It will take some template modifications to get it over there - that's core XF links. I'll look into that though.


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

serverian said:


> Also, New Posts page doesn't update frequently I think.



It's customized for you. If you've already seen a thread's latest post it won't show that info until there's something new there that you haven't seen. It's not just a dead "latest activity" type list.


----------



## serverian (May 4, 2017)

@Jonathan, Is there some kind of caching? I just took this screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/YI3JMHO.png - It should have shown @vpsrus's post instead of my post from 10+ mins ago I think?

Similar stuff happens on New Posts, too.


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

serverian said:


> @Jonathan, Is there some kind of caching? I just took this screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/YI3JMHO.png - It should have shown @vpsrus's post instead of my post from 10+ mins ago I think?
> 
> Similar stuff happens on New Posts, too.



Just backed down a few caching settings.


----------



## betatester (May 4, 2017)

Woot!


----------



## Darwin (May 4, 2017)

Nice! Good luck and make vpsboard great again.


----------



## ChuckC (May 4, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Just backed down a few caching settings.



Looks like it might need some more. I am not seeing new posts for the most part on the main forum page. I need to use the sidebar to see if there have been new posts.


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

ChuckC said:


> Looks like it might need some more. I am not seeing new posts for the most part on the main forum page. I need to use the sidebar to see if there have been new posts.



Yeah, trying to figure out what's causing it. It's not the caching layer I originally thought it was.


----------



## WSWD (May 4, 2017)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Licensecart (May 4, 2017)

Congrats Jonathan and good luck


----------



## Servers4You (May 4, 2017)

I am so glad that VPSBoard has been brought back, it is a great place!


----------



## arussell (May 4, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## eva2000 (May 4, 2017)

wow unsuspecting news when i heard.. welcome back 

Xenforo FTW


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (May 4, 2017)

Is Tapatalk supported?


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

qrwteyrutiyoup said:


> Is Tapatalk supported?



Not at this time. It could be added if there is demand for it.


----------



## MannDude (May 4, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Not at this time. It could be added if there is demand for it.



There is a small but vocal demand for it. Trust me. 

And hopefully Tapatalk doesn't break all the time for XF like it did IPB.


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

MannDude said:


> There is a small but vocal demand for it. Trust me.
> 
> And hopefully Tapatalk doesn't break all the time for XF like it did IPB.



On another XF forum I run it's pretty solid, at least. I'm personally not a fan of the attitude of Tapatalk. As a company I think they're awful...but people like it.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (May 4, 2017)

I'm glad to see VPSBoard is back! I was expecting such good news today.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 4, 2017)

Hurrah! Welcome back vpsBoard!


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

serverian said:


> @Jonathan, Is there some kind of caching? I just took this screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/YI3JMHO.png - It should have shown @vpsrus's post instead of my post from 10+ mins ago I think?
> 
> Similar stuff happens on New Posts, too.



Tracked it down pretty far to where it's failing in XenForo (why I have no idea, it's native functionality obviously). Sent some details over to the XF team so hopefully we'll have a fix soon.

It's definitely not caching. Straight up incorrect information in DB because when a post is made, information that should be updated isn't getting updated. New threads update it, but new posts don't. Both are supposed to update it.


----------



## souen (May 4, 2017)

Great to see vpsBoard back! All the best to the leadership old and new.


----------



## graeme (May 5, 2017)

Great news, I hope the community can be pulled back in, and that you really can treat all hosts equally.


----------



## ModulesGarden (May 5, 2017)

Awesome, take care guys!


----------



## kunnu (May 5, 2017)

woooohoooo!!....

I was waiting for this kind of great news ;P


----------



## danperteet (May 5, 2017)

w00t. I'm glad this invaluable resource has returned from the dead.


----------



## LiamCyrus (May 5, 2017)

I'm glad it's back =)


----------



## radwebhosting (May 5, 2017)

Excellent News! This has been a solid forum for a long time, and it's great to know you guys are restoring it!


----------



## marrco (May 5, 2017)

I'm glad it's back!


----------



## ChuckC (May 5, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Tracked it down pretty far to where it's failing in XenForo (why I have no idea, it's native functionality obviously). Sent some details over to the XF team so hopefully we'll have a fix soon.
> 
> It's definitely not caching. Straight up incorrect information in DB because when a post is made, information that should be updated isn't getting updated. New threads update it, but new posts don't. Both are supposed to update it.



Happy to hear you have it figured!


----------



## HBAndrei (May 5, 2017)

Welcome back vpsboard! Finally running on a decent forum software, and under new ownership/leadership as well... hopefully it will turn out great.


----------



## coreyman (May 5, 2017)

I was checking the boards quite often waiting for it to 'come back'  Can't wait to lurk around reading you guys posts.


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

ChuckC said:


> Happy to hear you have it figured!



Identified and fixed


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin (May 5, 2017)

Good to see this back


----------



## wlanboy (May 5, 2017)

Welcome back.
Feels good to be here again.


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

Glad to have both of you back @QuadraNet.Dustin and @wlanboy


----------



## tmwc (May 5, 2017)

I've been lurking on the IRC for some time, but haven't gone on the forums until now (there may be some secret profile I have somewhere )

Well, welcome back vpsBoard


----------



## Leyton (May 5, 2017)

Definitely missed this place - glad it's back up and running!


----------



## LimestoneNetworks (May 5, 2017)

Welcome back! Best wishes to the new team.


----------



## ExonHost (May 5, 2017)

Good to see VPSboard back.


----------



## ChrisM (May 5, 2017)

Thank you all for the wishes. Its awesome to see you guys coming back.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 6, 2017)

I'll continue to be a cranky old man yelling at clouds. 

Overall, glad to see vpsBoard back and around. Working with @MannDude for more than three (almost four?) years to grow vpsBoard has been fantastic and it is in my opinion that the new management are coming on board with fresh motivation and vision to take the community to the next level. 

Talking with Jon he definitely has a solid vision for the forum and I've known Chris for several years now to know that he'll make sure everyone's happy. Also, totally glad to see Nick is back around! Definitely one of the most motivated and innovative person I knew while I was on staff. Raindog and Lee are great people and are absolutely solid choices to keep the community on track and to really yell out anyone's concerns. 

I'll be taking this time in retirement learning how to actually play the fiddle... or something of the sorts.


----------



## Nick (May 6, 2017)

It's awesome to be back on board and I'm happy to see so many new and old faces around. MannDude has done an awesome job over the years to build vpsBoard to what it is today.


----------



## Jonathan (May 8, 2017)

Nick said:


> It's awesome to be back on board and I'm happy to see so many new and old faces around. MannDude has done an awesome job over the years to build vpsBoard to what it is today.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## maounique (May 8, 2017)

So, Mao_Member_no_signature is here too  I wonder how long will it take until I am banned again, after all, it was VPS Board which started making up rules against me, but at least I did break the new rule here before it was made, unlike in lowendtalk where Jarland completely made up the whole story. Martin D may no longer be here but there are still plenty of people which hate my guts, so, until that happens...

HI Y'ALL!


----------



## splitice (May 8, 2017)

I'm very glad to see that VPSBoard is back. I've missed it ever so.

I must admit it always worries me when a forum is owned by people with possibly conflicting interests. That said I have nothing against the KnownHost guys and hope they will do a good job. I wish you luck in the challenge of remaining impartial. I hope this can become the impartial and mature home of technical individuals it was again.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 9, 2017)

W00t W00t Here we go..


----------



## CenTex Hosting (May 10, 2017)

Welcome Back. New layout looking good.


----------



## zed (May 11, 2017)

thanks for getting rid of that horrid shit software (sorry~) - back burner stuff but any chance of a less glaring white theme/style?


----------



## Jonathan (May 12, 2017)

zed said:


> thanks for getting rid of that horrid shit software (sorry~) - back burner stuff but any chance of a less glaring white theme/style?



Are you referring to the background color on the sides of the screen or the actual white background? The current color scheme is near identical to what was in place on IPB for quite some time.


----------



## zed (May 13, 2017)

the actual white background.


----------



## ChrisM (May 13, 2017)

zed said:


> the actual white background.



Personally I wouldn't mind having a Dark theme/background. This is something worth looking into.


----------



## bsdguy (May 13, 2017)

Backgrounds/themes, etc. ...

This is the "new posts" list as of right now:


*Home Automation* Latest: ChrisM, 11 minutes ago SBC, ARM, Home Automation


*The pets thread* Latest: ChrisM, 15 minutes ago The Pub (Off topic discussion)


*The gun thread* Latest: ChrisM, 27 minutes ago The Pub (Off topic discussion)


*vpsBoard's Future* Latest: ChrisM, Today at 7:03 PM Announcements & Contests


*What are you listening to right now?* Latest: earl, Today at 12:06 PM The Pub (Off topic discussion)

No single VPS offer or review, not even a VPS related discussion. Don't get me wrong, do whatever and however you please, but it looks like that there is no future to discuss for this board, at least not as a VPS board.

Maybe it would make more sense to have a "What is vpsBoard all about? What is our goal and how can we reach it?" discussion?


----------



## Lee (May 13, 2017)

Bear in mind the site is still finding its way since being brought back from an inactive site. There are plenty of recent offers, just that they do not show up in the latest threads/posts list. It's early days there are active hosting related threads if you look past the most recent 5.


----------



## Tyler (May 13, 2017)

I think the reason you're seeing so much small talk and chit-chat is the simple fact that this board has become a lot of people who are friends and this is their meet-up space. VPSBoard in some aspects is like a neighborhood bar where you had been going for years, closes down for a year, and then it opens back up. I think it's safe to assume that it will take some time for offers, questions, and productivity to come back to the forum -- once the dust settles.


----------



## Darwin (May 13, 2017)

That knownhost logo in footer is meh, looks like a cheap ad.

You know, you should add some text like "vpsboard is proudly owned by" "is made possible by" or whatever sounds better. I think you got what I'm trying to say.

English not my primary language and I have drunk a bottle of wine...


----------



## Jonathan (May 14, 2017)

Darwin said:


> That knownhost logo in footer is meh, looks like a cheap ad.
> 
> You know, you should add some text like "vpsboard is proudly owned by" "is made possible by" or whatever sounds better. I think you got what I'm trying to say.
> 
> English not my primary language and I have drunk a bottle of wine...



I like the "is made possible by" idea. I think it'd be better if I get it grayscaled and over in the bottom right versus so front and center. I agree it seems like a cheap ad right now which isn't the intent.


----------



## maounique (May 14, 2017)

I think we already have a board for posting offers, IMO this should be a general discussion board about hosting and technology, as well as their role in modern human life.
Only long term members and contributors should be able to talk about their projects and stuff, while everyone should be able to ask questions and receive help.
My2 cents.


----------



## MannDude (May 14, 2017)

Will KnownHost erect a statue of me in their office, as tribute? I'll also accept a classy bronze bust.


----------



## ChrisM (May 14, 2017)

MannDude said:


> Will KnownHost erect a statue of me in their office, as tribute? I'll also accept a classy bronze bust.



Done! You now have a statue of yourself on my desk.


----------



## maounique (May 14, 2017)

Classy bronze, or, at least brass something.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 14, 2017)

There is brass in the statue above, even if @ChrisM seems to have gone off half-cocked.


----------



## ChrisM (May 14, 2017)

WasNotWSS said:


> There is brass in the statue above, even if @ChrisM seems to have gone off half-cocked.



(Insert I tried Gif here)

I am just glad y'all are enjoying vpsBoard.  Any feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## risharde (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for fixing theme to be mobile friendly! I can finally read and post via mobile!


----------



## Jonathan (May 17, 2017)

risharde said:


> Thanks for fixing theme to be mobile friendly! I can finally read and post via mobile!



Glad it's working well for you!


----------



## risharde (May 17, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Glad it's working well for you!



Thanks for the response Jonathan, if I could make one recommendation, is it possible to make the response area a little bigger via mobile browser? When I'm on my phone, I can't see the textbox fully. If its not possible, nevermind the suggestion... but it has come along way and is much usable now! Thanks once again!


----------



## Jonathan (May 17, 2017)

risharde said:


> Thanks for the response Jonathan, if I could make one recommendation, is it possible to make the response area a little bigger via mobile browser? When I'm on my phone, I can't see the textbox fully. If its not possible, nevermind the suggestion... but it has come along way and is much usable now! Thanks once again!



I'll look into this. Responsive/mobile isn't exactly my forte


----------



## tallship (May 19, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> As you may have recently have heard...



Yes indeed! Manndude shot off an email letting us know.

Nice job w/the xenforo, and in keeping the kewl theming that I always liked so much here at vpsboard.

It looks like the migrations went rather smoothly, and aside from just a couple of adjustments to my profile it appears that most everything is the same as it was before.

Thanks and I look forward to growth and activity in the community!


----------



## MannDude (May 20, 2017)

Welcome back everyone.


----------



## HostXNow (May 20, 2017)

Good to see the forum back online again! Even with the forum inactive it still had a good amount of traffic which proves how good the existing content was and still is.

Congrats to KnownHost! Not quite sure why they would want to run such a forum (they have their own forum) as there could be a conflict of interest, but they are one of the most reputable providers in the industry, and so if they say there will be no conflict of interest, well then that's good enough for me. *send cheque in the post

Nice work guys.


----------



## Jonathan (May 22, 2017)

HostXNow said:


> Not quite sure why they would want to run such a forum



Because we miss having somewhere to have good ol chats about hosting. One of the other hosting forums is a cess pit and one is over-moderated and boring. That's literally it lol.


----------



## Lee (May 22, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> One of the other hosting forums is a cess pit



Easy there, I have been a member of WHT since 2003, I'm attached to it..


----------



## ChrisM (May 22, 2017)

Lee said:


> Easy there, I have been a member of WHT since 2003, I'm attached to it..



LOL


----------



## Jonathan (May 22, 2017)

I've been there since '06


----------



## Lee (May 22, 2017)

I can go back as far being in the first 50 or so members on the rackshack forums which was at the end of 2001. Rackshack originally owned WHT.

My first server was from there, RaQ 4i, not long after I started my first host on an i3 with 256mb ram, 40GB HDD (yeah just one, what backups..) and Ensim was a big deal to make it all happen. cPanel? Had never heard of them back then.


----------



## maounique (May 23, 2017)

Hum... I also was at WHT at 2006 I think... However, that has no bearing on the fact I like it or not, was simply looking for cheap hosts over there.


----------



## DomainBop (May 23, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but WHT is a telescope on La Palma in the Canary Islands, right?


----------



## Lee (May 23, 2017)

DomainBop said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but WHT is a telescope on La Palma in the Canary Islands, right?



Absolutely correct, I have pictures of me and it when I visited a few years back  I live between the UK and Gran Canaria which has the GTC.


----------



## Joshua-Epic (May 28, 2017)

Very nice to see this place is back. Cant wait to see where this site ends up!


----------



## MannDude (May 28, 2017)

Jeeeze. I joined WHT in January of 2002. ( http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=303925 )

I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't of looked it up. Fifteen years in the industry in some fashion or another, mainly as a consumer.


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 5, 2017)

MannDude said:


> Jeeeze. I joined WHT in January of 2002. ( http://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=303925 )
> 
> I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't of looked it up. Fifteen years in the industry in some fashion or another, mainly as a consumer.



I had an account from '02 that I was never able to re-gain access to after losing an old ISP-based email account when that ISP account got cancelled years ago so now I'm a newb on my circa 2006 account.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jul 20, 2017)

Crickets... this board needs more activity for sure


----------



## lowesthost (Jul 22, 2017)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Crickets... this board needs more activity for sure


 Indeed has not been the same since MannDude gave it up


----------



## River (Jul 22, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> I had an account from '02 that I was never able to re-gain access to after losing an old ISP-based email account when that ISP account got cancelled years ago so now I'm a newb on my circa 2006 account.



WHT banned me for making a second account after forgetting about/losing access to a long lost account. Now they won't respond to my helpdesk emails. I hate WHT, I really hope that this site can grow.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 24, 2017)

River said:


> WHT banned me for making a second account after forgetting about/losing access to a long lost account. Now they won't respond to my helpdesk emails. I hate WHT, I really hope that this site can grow.



They're usually keen on helping out people regain access to lost accounts...


----------



## River (Jul 24, 2017)

HBAndrei said:


> They're usually keen on helping out people regain access to lost accounts...



I've emailed twice, usually just get an accusation of lying, or no reply at all. I've been completely truthful and and more than pleasant.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 25, 2017)

A little late to the party... but this is a welcome surprise.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 25, 2017)

Aldryic C'boas said:


> A little late to the party... but this is a welcome surprise.



Welcome back Aldryic!


----------



## graeme (Jul 26, 2017)

VPS board naturally lost some momentum from being down for a while, but I like it being a low volume but high quality forum.

The problem is that there seem to be a lot of slightly spammy threads: a new member asks for recommendations, or recommends a particular host, followed by other recommendations, comments and likes from other new members. It is hard to tell who is genuine and who is spamming without looking at their message histories.

There are also a lot of short and useless comments from new members.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2017)

Aldryic C'boas said:


> A little late to the party... but this is a welcome surprise.



Welcome back man.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 26, 2017)

MannDude said:


> Welcome back man.



Thanks Mr Dude!


----------



## River (Sep 6, 2017)

Seems like the site is really dying, which is sad 

Are you guys doing anything to drive new traffic? @Jonathan 

I know running a forum can be as time consuming as a full time job, and running a company on top is a huge responsibility as well. It's just sad to see the lack of traffic here lately - I'd love to see this get back up to the community that it used to be.


----------



## graeme (Sep 7, 2017)

@River the community could have supported someone putting the hours in, but its dead and the community has not come back. It used to be my most read forum, but I only came back to reply to this after weeks because of the email notification.

I assume the current owners take the view that they are better off getting the ads and ad income (the site still has a decent showing in Google) and letting it decline than putting in the time to keep it going.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 7, 2017)

River said:


> I know running a forum can be as time consuming as a full time job, and running a company on top is a huge responsibility as well. It's just sad to see the lack of traffic here lately - I'd love to see this get back up to the community that it used to be.



That was/is the goal, but yeah we've been pretty busy with KH duties lately. We've not forgotten vpsB though.


----------



## River (Sep 7, 2017)

graeme said:


> @River the community could have supported someone putting the hours in, but its dead and the community has not come back. It used to be my most read forum, but I only came back to reply to this after weeks because of the email notification.
> 
> I assume the current owners take the view that they are better off getting the ads and ad income (the site still has a decent showing in Google) and letting it decline than putting in the time to keep it going.



Same here. When it got shut down it was sad, the activity has really, really died. It's sad if that would be the case and neglecting the site like that, I'm sure there were lots of people who would have volunteered to keep things growing. The KH people seem better than that.


----------



## graeme (Sep 8, 2017)

River said:


> The KH people seem better than that.



From their reputation, I am sure they are - at their core business. Not everyone who is good at running a VPS is good at running a community.

There were also two misjudgements, first by @MannDude, then my KH. Firstly he closed the forums for a while, and then looked for a buyer. While it was closed, it lost a lot of users. Then, KH, from the above message, were too busy to really take it on and sort it out, so the decline continued. IMO it is now walking dead. As I said, I personally only come back when I get an email of notification on a watched thread.


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 8, 2017)

@MannDude wasn't seeking a buyer. We reached out to him.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 9, 2017)

Jonathan's right.

The site was basically dead and I didn't want to keep paying for a small fleet of servers and didn't really have the time to consolidate everything. I 'closed it' to archive it, but the major plan was just to scrape the site and serve a HTML only version on some cheap shared hosting somewhere so that the content that was already here still existed, as there is some great content and tutorials that were created from the good ol' days.

He came to me, offered to take it over and re-open it and be responsible for it's day to day. There wasn't any negotiation, really. It was more of a, "Well, would you be interested in relinquishing control of the site?" ... "Yeah, IDK... Maybe to the right person." ... "Well, what would it take?" ... "Hmm, not sure. This, I guess." ... "Deal" ... "Sounds good to me." was basically how it went down. I mean, the conversation was more detailed than that but that's the overall gist. I've known and talked to Jonathan for a while before it all went down so it's not like it was just some random person approaching me about it.


----------



## Vovaze (Feb 16, 2018)

Jonathan said:


> As you may have recently have heard, ownership and management of vpsBoard has been taken over by KnownHost. That may leave you wondering where we stand on transparency and how we will remain unbiased towards other provides.
> 
> As you may know, KnownHost is a managed VPS provider, we take pride in our customers and attempt to provide a white label experience. We wish to do the same with vpsBoard. With vpsBoard you will be free to post your offers without any interference or censorship from us as long as your post are within the rules of the forum. Which you can view here. We will not take any action against a member, positive or negative, for being a customer of KnownHost or writing a review about KnownHost or its brands. We wish to keep vpsBoard as an unbiased place for everyone to share knowledge.
> 
> ...



Its good to hear that the core of vpsBoard has been moved over to the XenForo platform. I appreciate it very much.

thanks


----------



## cm-josh (May 5, 2018)

Joined this forum and then noticed "Hosting Talk & Reviews" has hostperl posting his offers there since March 23rd... I guess that says it all.


----------

